# Brown vs white sugar in rubs



## jemm

I see a bunch of rubs calling for both but i usually juat use all brown. Is there really any difference in the taste when it's used for a rub?  Like, is it worth using both or is just using one or the other better? If so, which would you prefer and why?

Sorry if this has been covered, I tried searching a little but im on my phone so it's tough.


----------



## meateater

I personally don't like salt or sugar in a rub, one draws out moisture and the other burns.


----------



## rowdyrawhide

White sugar will burn faster than brown, but I use turbinado sugar (raw sugar) for my rubs.  Just a personal preference for me.


----------



## scarbelly

RowdyRawhide said:


> White sugar will burn faster than brown, but I use turbinado sugar (raw sugar) for my rubs.  Just a personal preference for me.


If I use sugar it is turbinado for sure


----------



## scooper

Ditto on the raw turbinado for a few reasons. 

It is dry and mixes into the rub much easier. 
I am diabetic and my body seems to deal with it much better than a processed sugar.
It does not burn as easily, and that works out great for finishing chicken parts or ribs on a hot grill to give a nice crust.


----------



## SmokinAl

Same here, use only raw sugar.


----------



## jemm

Never tried that, gonna have to pick some up and use it in my next rub. Thanks guys!


----------



## hawkiphan

Do you substitute turbinado straight across for the other sugars? Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl

Hawkiphan said:


> Do you substitute turbinado straight across for the other sugars? Thanks.




Yes


----------



## shtrdave

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between Raw Sugar and Unrefined Sugar? I have both and one would think they are the same but they are different.


----------



## cliffcarter

shtrdave said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between Raw Sugar and Unrefined Sugar? I have both and one would think they are the same but they are different.


According to this they are the same.
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7384308_unrefined-sugar-benefits-vs_-raw.html


----------



## shtrdave

cliffcarter said:


> According to this they are the same.
> http://www.ehow.com/facts_7384308_unrefined-sugar-benefits-vs_-raw.html


Yes I have seen that, but I have both, they look different and have a different taste to them, maybe it is the location they were grown or possibly a different variety.


----------



## sqwib

I have tried Sugar in the raw and have had the same results as with Brown Sugar Light/and Dark.

My bark is never burnt, but then again each smoker is different and may get different results.

As far as using white sugar, I personally haven't used white in a rub, but don't see why it would be a problem at lower temps

You will sometimes see barbecue sauce recipes using molasses and white sugar as opposed to brown sugar

The steps below give you an idea about the sugar:

To make Light Brown Sugar, Measure one cup of granulated sugar and one tablespoon of molasses into a mixing bowl.
Stir with a fork until completely mixed.
To make dark brown sugar, increase the molasses to two tablespoons.


----------



## cliffcarter

shtrdave said:


> Yes I have seen that, but I have both, they look different and have a different taste to them, maybe it is the location they were grown or possibly a different variety.


Probably produced by different manufacturers. The "Sugar in the Raw" brand that you can buy at the grocers seems to me to have less molasses content than the turbinado sugar I buy at the local "boutique" health food store.


----------



## jemm

Quote:


SQWIB said:


> I have tried Sugar in the raw and have had the same results as with Brown Sugar Light/and Dark.
> 
> My bark is never burnt, but then again each smoker is different and may get different results.
> 
> As far as using white sugar, I personally haven't used white in a rub, but don't see why it would be a problem at lower temps
> 
> You will sometimes see barbecue sauce recipes using molasses and white sugar as opposed to brown sugar
> 
> The steps below give you an idea about the sugar:



O ok.  Makes sense, thank you.


----------

